# Good news!!!!Got an email from DIAC asking for PCC & Medicals to be ready



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi All,

Today morning I got an email from DIAC saying that...I might get CO allocated in next three months from today, so start getting ready with ur Medicals, PCC, Form 80 & Change in circumstances etc

Luckily I got the passport after getting PCC done today only (what a coincidence )...so will plan for Medicals in Mumbai ASAP....anybody who has done the Medical process can help me out...

I m pretty sure that this news wll get the smile & hope for all the P3 applicants... 


Pankaj


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi pankaj

another friend got the same email. they are processing applications fast. i read the mail, it even says P2 applications wil get a CO in 15 days and 3-4 months for P3

what help do you need for medicals?


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> hi pankaj
> 
> another friend got the same email. they are processing applications fast. i read the mail, it even says P2 applications wil get a CO in 15 days and 3-4 months for P3
> 
> what help do you need for medicals?


thanks Anj...wanted to know that how many days it takes for Medicals (1 day or 2 day)...
do they send it themselves or we get the reports n we have to scan n upload the same on the visa site?
same wanted to know abt PCC...we need to upload on visa site?


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

one more thing....of wat I think..I might get CO much sooner then they have mentioned i.e. 3 months


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

for medicals, call and take an appointment, they do a physical x-ray and blood test. we both have 2 tattoos each so we had to get an additional test for hep-b. took 15 mins in all.

the report is sent by them. take a print of form, fill your details wherever required, take passport copy and passport size photos.

as for pcc, go to passport office, fill a form, submit with your passport, if your police check was done recently, you get the passport stamped the same day, else they return the passport and do the police check. as and when your passport online status shows police verification cleared you get your pp stamped.

along with stamp on pp they even give you a letter of the pcc. scan both and send it to diac.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

they say 3 months but you might get one before that. they just gave an approx time


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> for medicals, call and take an appointment, they do a physical x-ray and blood test. we both have 2 tattoos each so we had to get an additional test for hep-b. took 15 mins in all.
> 
> the report is sent by them. take a print of form, fill your details wherever required, take passport copy and passport size photos.
> 
> ...



thanks Anj for the input in Med....where do they send the report....do they know where to send it??? what do we get from the medical (I mean do we get any kind of confirmation that we r done for Med...so that we can scan it n upload it??)

as for PCC..I just got my passport stamped with PCC & with letter(on time)...but its ther at my native place...need to wait till 1st week on Apr to get it n scan n upload itI wll try to get it done in next weekend....
..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

they know wehre to send it, when you go there you will see a lot of people there for medicals, dont worry.

yes they do give a receipt, you can scan that and send it to them.


----------



## Carol E (Aug 12, 2010)

Congratulations >>> I hope we can have the same e-mail soooooooooon


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

Carol E said:


> Congratulations >>> I hope we can have the same e-mail soooooooooon


hope so..u wll get it....soon...


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi Anj,

Please advice is "Systems Manager" will come in priority 3 or 4 group?

Thanks,
Mohit Gupta


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

aussieland said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today morning I got an email from DIAC saying that...I might get CO allocated in next three months from today, so start getting ready with ur Medicals, PCC, Form 80 & Change in circumstances etc
> 
> ...


Congratulations..! aussieland


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

nadeemzonline said:


> Congratulations..! aussieland


thanks nadeemzonline


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> they know wehre to send it, when you go there you will see a lot of people there for medicals, dont worry.
> 
> yes they do give a receipt, you can scan that and send it to them.


Hi Anj,
I spoke to one of the Med center in Mumbai...they told me to take an appointment..they work on sat also...they told u can appointment 2-3 days in davance...they told it take arnd 1 hr..thats good...
they also asked abt my application..whether online or paper based...as they said for paper based they would charge another 1500 bucks to courier to Aus...for online they said it has to done via online..whic wll save me 1500 bucks..(and its ASAP)..
I cant go right now as i dont have my original passport with me
they also asked me to link their clinic to the aussie medical system so that they can scan n send the report...can u help me out in this??


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

applicants from Jan 2011 timelines are also recieving mail from DAIC for getting the CO in 3 months..thats really great...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

pankaj

when we went for our medicals the nurse asked us if ours is an online application or paper based, she tried uploading our documents online btu said it is not happening, i dont know how to link the clinic to the application, we went the courier route.


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> pankaj
> 
> when we went for our medicals the nurse asked us if ours is an online application or paper based, she tried uploading our documents online btu said it is not happening, i dont know how to link the clinic to the application, we went the courier route.


ok..thanks....
Jan 2011 applicants are also asked to start with Med n PCC....that means...DAIC wll process application very fast....


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

aussieland said:


> applicants from Jan 2011 timelines are also recieving mail from DAIC for getting the CO in 3 months..thats really great...


Congrats again Aussieland. Well, I certainly didn't get any email  I wonder what criteria they have been using to allocate the COs???


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

ausimmi said:


> Congrats again Aussieland. Well, I certainly didn't get any email  I wonder what criteria they have been using to allocate the COs???


I suggest waiting for some time.....n then raising PLE for the same


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

ausimmi said:


> Congrats again Aussieland. Well, I certainly didn't get any email  I wonder what criteria they have been using to allocate the COs???


hi ausimmi,
whats your ACS Post ... ?

Regards,
Neo


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

SlimNeo said:


> hi ausimmi,
> whats your ACS Post ... ?
> 
> Regards,
> Neo


Hi SlimNeo, my nominated occupation is Analyst Programmer ANZSCO Code 261311


----------



## jewoley (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi all,
I read that the health centre doing Medicals would know where to send my report to - but when I rang for an appt yesterday, they asked me to also provide address for the courier (I assume they don't have the online system to send the report electronically). I have the courier address (generic for adelaide's office) but would I have address it attention to my case officer or at least, the team he is on? I would appreciate any of your input on this. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

Generally the medical facility/centre should have the forwarding addresses with them...best to check with DIAC..


----------



## jewoley (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks! My medical centre says they send it to Sydney (???) unless I specify otherwise. I have emailed my case officer to clarify - just to be on the safe side.


----------



## jewoley (Apr 11, 2010)

Talk about speedy. I just got the reply from my case officer to clarify my questions. I've always thought all documents go to where your application would be processed but the report is indeed suppose to go to Sydney. My medical centre is right!  what threw me off was the receptionist asking me for the courier address if it's different.


----------

